

Show HN: Hackajob.co – Talent Matchmaking and Get Hired by Hacking - markhacka
http://www.hackajob.co/

======
markhacka
Hi Guys,

I am a final year student at King's College London and are working with two
other students on hackajob. We all have experience working within the
recruitment sector and decided to work on hackajob to try and solve a few
fundamental problems with the current hiring process.

We launched our first beta this week and are still in our very early stages.
There are still some main features missing but we would love to hear your
feedback, both positive and negative. We are trying to disrupt the recruitment
market by using a matchmaking algorithm to find specific roles for you. After
you have seen your relevant roles, you can then hack each job. To hack a job
means to complete a short hack that is relevant to what you will be doing on a
day-to-day basis. We are very passionate about this relevance as it is a great
opportunity for developers and engineers to find out more specifics about the
roles as opposed to standard job ads.

We have had over 1,500 developers and engineers sign up so far and have some
very innovative companies willing to try us out. Please get in touch with any
feedback you have.

Thanks,

Mark

------
d12b
You should allow people to try it before actually registering for the service.
Your idea is different but I think that ppl will want to see the coolness and
not the reg screen first.

If you take me through some cool experience I will be more inclined to
actually give you my info details.

